# Warning bauer media scam (IMO) PFK



## Palm Tree (12 Mar 2013)

Hi, I just got charged another £47 for a magazine subscription I only got because of an offer at the time a year ago for practical fish keeping magazines. Called them and they generously offered to stop sending me the magazines but without giving me any refunds. I'm absolutely fuming as right now I can't afford almost £50 for some mediocre (IMO) magazines which now bore me to death. If anyone wants to give me some £ I can have the magazines redirected to your house (I would have thought) cheaper than if you go through great magazines.


----------



## NattyAntlers (13 Mar 2013)

Thanks for reminding me to contact them again to make sure my subscription is not renewed, last time was by phone and was told I would receive a confirmation email but didnt so just sent them an email, will need to get online to the bank asap and cancel the DD too.
Sorry you got caught out, dont think your alone but thats not much help to you I dont know if you have any rights under the SOGA and distance selling rules?


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Mar 2013)

I made a few more calls and emails and now I have been offered the seneye hometo shut me up 
If you don't ask you don't get


----------



## scuttler (14 Mar 2013)

lots of people get caught out. There all at it; amazon prime anyone??


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

Not to get caught out just cancel your Direct Debit and that's the end of the renewal! You can cancel that anytime after the subscription is made!


----------

